

Is OAuth Really Secure? - bpedro
http://www.slideshare.net/bpedro/is-oauth-really-secure

======
do-do
About Google: OAuth 1.0 has been officially deprecated as of April 20, 2012.
It will continue to work as per our deprecation policy, but we encourage you
to migrate to OAuth 2.0 as soon as possible.
[https://developers.google.com/accounts/docs/OAuth2?hl=it](https://developers.google.com/accounts/docs/OAuth2?hl=it)

